# Framing an angled wall



## redline

Where the two walls meet- cut angled lumber (wedged shape) to fit and then nail.


----------



## custom_co

TheBrownsFan said:


> I hope I describe this correctly, so here goes nothing:
> 
> From a top view, imagine two walls meeting to form a 90 degree outside corner. What I want to do is knock off this outside corner and frame in a door that is 45 degrees to each wall. This angled wall will be nearly 4" long.
> 
> I can frame each wall, as well as the angled wall, with one exception: How should I make the connection between each wall and the angled wall? Can anyone point me to a picture/blueprint/drawing that shows some examples?
> 
> Thanx!!
> 
> TBF


if its rough stone take out stone here and there tie in. once again if brickwork remove as required cut in horizonally every second brick top and bottom halfway gently chisel out half a brick back and front i would cut a straight line back and front (disccutter) hire shop diamond tip blade then every second brick tie in (remember to put in foundation below new wall line ..if your just cutting back the wall sticking in some posts it will look ---- regards mike


----------



## Darylh

I go a little extreme on these kind of walls.I like to have real solid corners so I use 2x6 on the corners and I rip them on the table saw.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Darylh said:


> I go a little extreme on these kind of walls.I like to have real solid corners so I use 2x6 on the corners and I rip them on the table saw.


 
That is key in getting the corners right (using the 2x6's and ripping the angles down to match the angle of your corners)
Make sure that you nail these corners together as well, not just toe-nailing them on the plates alone.


----------



## Darylh

Absolutely, I place 2 nails top and bottom and every 2 feet. Talk about a corner thats tough as nails (ha ha ha).


----------



## Joe Carola

I always set two studs square flush with the inside corner and rip a 2x4 with the first cut at 45 degrees and measure over the same distance from that cut and then set the saw back to 0 and make the second rip.


----------



## TheBrownsFan

Many thanx to all that responded! TBF


----------



## JeepCop

Late to the party..... but when I recently framed my basement, I cut the top and bottom plates at 22.5 degrees to form the 45 degree angles.


----------

